# Penn reel question (Battle)



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

A sports store local to me here in Ga. has several Penn Battle 2000 or 3000 spinning reels with Battle rods 6'6" or 7' combos for $89.95. I was considering purchasing one (3000, 7') to use for Pompano or Spanish next week. First, is that a decent reel and rod? Also, is the price good or average. Thanks!


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Do it. You won't be disappointed in the reel. The rod I have no clue but if you like the action it's a great deal


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

BTW I'm pretty sure battles MSRP >$100


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah the smaller battles retail for 99.99 so you're getting a free rod and a 10$ discount on the reel. i have 3 battles 4000. 6000, and 8000 they are all awesome the 6000 is a combo came with the battle rod which is pretty nice. I've handled the rods from the smaller battle combos as well and they feel pretty nice. they are a little stiffer than the action they are listed as though. But they look great cast well and they get the job done.


----------



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm on it!! The 3000 should be decent for inshore. Thanks!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Where is that at, I need one for that price?


----------



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Sports Center, Perry Ga.


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)

romadfishrman said:


> BTW I'm pretty sure battles MSRP >$100


May be on sale. Great reel!


----------

